# all about guajarat



## sheryl19 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi there!
We are a family of Filipino expats and my husband is considering moving to gujarat due to his work. What should we expect of Gujarat? Is there a large number of Filipino there? Are there any Filipino stores? How about FIlipino schools? What kind of lifestyle and cost of living should we expect to have? and do they have filipino channel on TV? can we subscribe to an internet? Any advise would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

There wouldn't be any specific Filipino stores specifically, but sure you can get the things which are used in filipino... I don't think there are much filipino's in india. Just a few people in IT hubs and tourist places... As I dont know much about your food habits, I cant say much about the availability of your food products. If you could specify the few, may be i can help u...

Happy staying in INDIA... Good luck

G1


----------



## cool_bythepool (Sep 12, 2011)

*Hi*

Hi,

Are you in Gujarat now? I just noticed your post. There's hardly any Filipinos around here. In fact, it's not one of the primary expat destinations yet. However, its growing towards a more global work culture but that will take time.

The place is calm, quiet, with lots of family oriented socializing. Alcohol consumption is illegal (though as expats you can get a drinking permit). However, no bars. I don't think you'll be able to buy Filipino foods or get Filipino TV channels here. It's not one of your usual work-hard party-harder kind of place. Its more laid back but does give you a lot of family time unlike most places.

The crime rate is usually low and the cities are considered safe havens for girls as compared to what usually happens in developing countries. Ahmedabad is the largest city and well connected by airlines and railways and roads.

If you are already here, well this information is what you already know  Let me know if you need advice on settling down, access to facilities etc. I can also put you in touch with other expats in Ahmedabad (not necessarily from Phils but expats nevertheless), if this is where you are living.

Cheers!


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

High speed broadband in your area and Inernet TV for Filipino channels should help you. Unless you want to follow the local Soap's and learn something new


----------

